# Bath to shower conversion



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

what was wrong with the avacado green?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Old lady broke her foot and cant step into a tub anymore. She wants a 5' shower anyway. Round trip that took me 3.5 hrs with .5 being travel each way.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

What brand are you going back in with?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> What brand are you going back in with?


 Kohler base and cultured marble walls


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

What's the base made of?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> What's the base made of?


 Oh I'm not really sure....it may be vikrell by sterling a kohler company or acrylic base by kohler. I ordered both so he has a choice to make.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Check the dirt out I found under this bathtub......it was two 5 gallon bucks full. No signs of any insect life forms. It was dry and dusty.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I replaced a broken toilet flange last October that had the tile directly on top of sand clay. Freaky.


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

noise deadening?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

fhrace said:


> noise deadening?


 naah, probably the cheapest way they found to level it.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

pygmie bears. that's what happened. They get in your homes and they bring dirt.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## MIbassmaster (Mar 16, 2010)

Is that your sun hat hanging on the wall?


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

MIbassmaster said:


> Is that your sun hat hanging on the wall?


:laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

MIbassmaster said:


> Is that your sun hat hanging on the wall?


It's not his dude. He can't reach that high.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

And I thought my blue tub and WC were ugly


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

MIbassmaster said:


> Is that your sun hat hanging on the wall?





Bayside500 said:


> :laughing:





Matt said:


> It's not his dude. He can't reach that high.


 So which one of you is the President of Three Stooges Plumbing?


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> So which one of you is the President of Three Stooges Plumbing?


ain't me


----------



## MIbassmaster (Mar 16, 2010)

TheMaster said:


> So which one of you is the President of Three Stooges Plumbing?


 yuk yuk yuk


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Looks awesome. We have almost exact same job to do i april. Same reason too.:thumbsup:


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice job. Especially the walls and trim. Dont see too many plumbers doing that.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Today I'm going to install the shower trim,grab bars and toilet. I told the old man I would put the small pieces of tile trim that butts up to my shower trim at the floor. Sorry tile guys.....I'ma hack it in.:laughing:
I should have some finished pics later today.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks nice, TM... How many hours will you have in it... I like the step by step pics too, thx...You putting a new commode in too?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What's the trim material?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Looks nice, TM... How many hours will you have in it... I like the step by step pics too, thx...You putting a new commode in too?


16 hrs.....but its not a by the hr job. Yes a new cadet 3 right height. About to leave in a few minutes to go do that. The job is 5 minutes away.


Protech said:


> What's the trim material?


The trim and walls are the same material...cultured marble. They spray acrylic gel-coat on the mold then pour a mixture of marble dust and resin into that mold....it self-levels and then it cures for 2 or 3 days. The walls are 3/8" thick and you handle it like glass.
You cut it with a masonary blade in a skill or chop saw. When you cut the big sheets you pull the saw backwards and cut from the unfinished side.
ADD>: Protech the existing trim at the floor was tile. I'm going to cut those tile to fit the new surround. I took them up carefully during demo because you cant get those anymore in that color. I'll cut those to fit with a diamond blade and silicone them in place. The old man understands I'm doing alittle extra for him that I normally dont do and he really appreciates it......he calling everyone he knows to tell them about that shower and the entire family has been stopping by to look at it.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I was just curious about the time. I'm redoing my wife's grandparents shower in tile. In my spare timefeels like I've got 6 months in it...I have'nt done the cultured marble before myself, looks nice and a lot quicker...I think I'll try it next time...


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Airgap said:


> I was just curious about the time. I'm redoing my wife's grandparents shower in tile. In my spare timefeels like I've got 6 months in it...I have'nt done the cultured marble before myself, looks nice and a lot quicker...I think I'll try it next time...


 I just called and the owner said the floor guys are there and I cant come until around 1pm....I was suppose to be there at 11:00 am.:blink: Oh well He's payin cash money...


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

It looks very nice. :thumbsup: I may have to look into those cultured marble walls at some point.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Right on! Another one Rebath and Bathfitter will not be getting!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## plumr (Jan 16, 2010)

what type @ brand of band was that you used to transion to pvc. like the 4 bands


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What kind of closet flange was that? Almost looked like a 3" flange just placed inside the pipe and screwed down.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> What kind of closet flange was that? Almost looked like a 3" flange just placed inside the pipe and screwed down.


 Inside 4" pushfit flange......has a rubber gasket on it. Its tight too


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

plumr said:


> what type @ brand of band was that you used to transion to pvc. like the 4 bands


 Its made by mission and its for cast iron......BUT it fits pvc very very well and doesn't distort the rubber or metal portions of the band. Its super strong too,once i tightend the 4 bands,very solid connection. The hubs on that band are about 2.25" deep.:thumbsup:
All the supply house carried was fernco that was unshielded(just two stainless clamps) and the one I used. I *****ed at them:yes:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Only thing I don't like about that existing layout is the toilet is too dam close to the shower stall, having to reach the valve is a pain in the butt,, what type of shower door?

A slider door entrance from the left side means one will have to enter the shower to turn it on, I don't like it.

I would have relocated the valve to opposite side of the stall.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron said:


> Only thing I don't like about that existing layout is the toilet is too dam close to the shower stall, having to reach the valve is a pain in the butt,, what type of shower door?
> 
> A slider door entrance from the left side means one will have to enter the shower to turn it on, I don't like it.
> 
> I would have relocated the valve to opposite side of the stall.


 If you look at the pics you can see a shower curtain rod I installed...You would have relocated it for free would you? It was offered but refused by the customer on a shoestring budget. The drain could not be moved...it was at the bottom of the slab already,roughed in way too high.
I agree with you but couldn't do anything about it on this job.
I told the man if he changes his mind later i could always add another valve at the open end by running the water through the attic and down the wall. :thumbsup: Imagine how it was before with a door's up and the bathtub


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I do the same thing all the time. I'd hire ya any day TM 



TheMaster said:


> Inside 4" pushfit flange......has a rubber gasket on it. Its tight too


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yea I imagine, no not for free, you can only do so much for with they can afford, other then that nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> I do the same thing all the time. I'd hire ya any day TM


 I tried to get that flange up for a few minutes but they poured it 15 times so the lead came out in little thin layers and they packed it with some type of rope...it was not oakum. It seemd to have been installed before the concrete also because it was too high,the entire reason for removing it.
The new toilet wouldn't set but the old one would. If the flange would have came out easier I would have put a cast iron flange back and avoided all the drilling of the almost 4" long tapcons. I prefer the cast iron flange but I wasn't willing to spend the hour to get that one out without damaging the existing floor. The floor was 1/2" out of level from front to back,another reason i wanted to use the cast iron flange.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I use similar plastic repair flanges all the time with no problems. We have alot of old 4'' CI flanges here in rough shape. Sometimes if the floor isn't level, or for whatever reason I think it's gonna tale alot of abuse, I'll put a stainless steel ring under or over the plastic flange for extra support. Sioux chief makes a repair flange with a SS ring but that particular flange doesn't usually fit inside the 4'' CI pipe.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> I use similar plastic repair flanges all the time with no problems. We have alot of old 4'' CI flanges here in rough shape. Sometimes if the floor isn't level, or for whatever reason I think it's gonna tale alot of abuse, I'll put a stainless steel ring under or over the plastic flange for extra support. Sioux chief makes a repair flange with a SS ring but that particular flange doesn't usually fit inside the 4'' CI pipe.


 Its not the flange i'm worried about breaking it the tapcons not gripping properly and pulling loose. The slip fit flange is tight without the tapcons but in no way will hold itself down. What i'm trying to say is somtimes theres nothing to anchor to. If you use a cast iron flange it anchors itself. Those tapcons I installed held great but for how long?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

A 3 7/8" hole saw works wonders for the sealing surface on the inside of the 4" CI.


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

you wont have a problem with the tap cons at all


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

fhrace said:


> you wont have a problem with the tap cons at all


i agree, in fact, a few years ago, we had a seperate inspection just to make sure the closet flanges were secured to the floor.

:yes:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

fhrace said:


> you wont have a problem with the tap cons at all





Bayside500 said:


> i agree, in fact, a few years ago, we had a seperate inspection just to make sure the closet flanges were secured to the floor.
> 
> :yes:


The problem is when you remove a cast iron flange somtimes theres no concrete under the holes on your new flange. Tapcons dont hold well in dirt or fresh concrete.


----------

